# Bow worker and inner chest growth.



## Guest (Aug 2, 2005)

Im really struggling to bring my inner chest up together!. :x

My lower chest and side of the chest are really good as ive always done flat bench press. My upper chest is coming along nicely and very quickly as about 5 weeks ago i started doing incline bench press, but its my inner chest i just never get a pump or burn in my inner chest and it hasnt grown at all, the only thing that helped my inner chest was close hand press ups but is this the only exercisse that will help.

I know a lot of people bielieve you cannot target different parts of the chest but i disagree with this as my upper chest has seen definate improvement since ive added incline to my routine.Ive got a bow worker in the attic can this be used for targeting inner chest?.I also heard close grip bench press targeted inner chest but i find my triceps tire before my chest on this one.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

start doing some close grip benches, good for tris and find it attacks the inner chest a lot.

divie how much weight have u put on on your cycle? post before and after pics like i did?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2005)

Cheers nick, i dont know how to get my pics on here well to be honest im not really familier around computers.Ive got loads of pics on my mobile phone, i wanna get a pic up on my advetar aswell.How can i get theese pics on the computer nick.

Thanks nick im sure youre help, if you get back to me ill definatly get some pics up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2005)

Whats all this getting 1 pence for a post about then, im not nocking it but whats it for?.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh ps nick i put on around 14lbs mate 8 week cycle, but you must remember i feared nolva at week 3ish so i used some nolva which meant it stopped some water gain.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

thats a good thing tho i suppose, the water retention isn't significant muscle 

14lbs, somehow i managed 16 lbs on 4 week superdrol no water retention!

it depends what phone you have as to how you can get your pics on the site, but usually there is a cable or something that lets you store the files as jpegs on your pc. then you make a new post and upload the pics as attachments.

alternatively nick a mates digital camera for an hour !

the pence system is steves new insentive, every 1000 pence you he will pay you a tenner via paypal ! bargain !

hes not forking anything out now but give it 6 months to a year and he'll be a poor man

lol.

nick


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2005)

ok what the hell is a bow worker, do u mean a bullworker from down the argos ?


----------



## TommyT (Aug 2, 2005)

16 pounds from an SD cycle and 14 pounds from any cycle are very impressive. Congratulations to both of you.

Genetics may have given u a naturally weaker inner chest I feel my lower chest is quite poor in comparison. Close grip bench is good but certainly more of a tricep exercise in my opinion. BUt as far as targeting inner chest specifically its the only exercise I can think of sorry.

TT


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2005)

i feel close grip works my outer chest more and have also read on here that wide grip works inner chest

could someone clear this up for me

Cheers

Sam


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2005)

SAM wide grip works outer chest m8.

I agree with tommy ive tried close grip and its always my triceps that burn more i dont get a good pump at all with this exercisse.Ive only been benching flat and incline hence why my upper, lower and width is good but i reckon just simply doing flyes may help my inner chest or it may be a gene thing but im bieng fussy really.Oh nick well done on the 16lbs gain the reason you gained more then me may also be as ive stated several times in the first month i was loosing literaly half my test enanthate when i snapped the amp top of(yes im a t**t) so i was only injecting around 80mg of test a week it was just the Dbol i was gaining of really and the extra food as 80mg a week is not a great deal more then natural production.When i realised at week four i started tapping the amp first and actually then started injecting the full amount and at week 5 i raised it to 500mg a week and then the weight seemed to be upping daily but id lost so much time, im still gaining now mind you as ive upped the diet and am determined not to drop too much and i say ive gained 14 lbs but i thnk it may of been a little more definatly not less so all in all im pleased but it depends what comes of but i dont reckon itll be a lot as i think me taking the nolva helped stop the water which is the lbs that come of i reckon mayby 4 lbs but im trying to countereact it by doing CEE and eating redicoulsly if im still gaining at this stage i think i may be ok.Im going to do another cycle around xmas and this time ill know to tap the amps.

The trouble is where do i stop i mean my first goal was 11 stone and then i thought id be happy at 12 stone but now im starting to look at bieng 15 stone in another year.Im planning on bulking until next xmas.

ps gary yea you know what i mean a bull worker, i can get one for free but ive never rated it at all dunno what you think?.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2005)

if you use the bull worker when you have finished your chest work out it should give you better pump and definition

i read once someware that holding a dumbell between both hands and squeezing them togeather also does the above and there pretty similer actions (could have been arnie's book)


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

Yea arnie reccomended bull workers he said he used them, it seems more of a tensing exercisse and i wouldnt expect muscle growth from it but i agree sam it would be a good way to finish of your chest.

cheers


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

please tell me you dont think arnie really ussed a bull worker, he would endorse anything for cash lads.

i still vividly remember getting to the front of the cue at argos on a busy sat mornin, handing over the ticket and standing in horror as the woman shouted " BULL WORKER 29.99". i remember dieing on the spot lmao


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

> please tell me you dont think arnie really ussed a bull worker, he would endorse anything for cash lads.
> 
> i still vividly remember getting to the front of the cue at argos on a busy sat mornin, handing over the ticket and standing in horror as the woman shouted " BULL WORKER 29.99". i remember dieing on the spot lmao


 :lol:

and do you remember the size of the guy that used to promote it in all the adverts? he was huge!

"i used bull worker for 10 mins a day for 3 weeks look at me now!"

Sam :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2005)

HA HA HA!.

I dont give a s**t what arnie has and hasnt used, im just stating that he said he did, ive stated on a previous post that arnie gives out bullshit advice and hes the sort of bloke who wouldnt tell you how he really works out.Also im not going to bother with the poxy bow worker as i said BEFORE you wont grow of it as its only a tensing exersisse.Im adding weighted press ups close hand grip and flyes im sure this will bring my inner chest on.

PS Whats so embarising about your scenario you explained GARY i wouldnt give a s**t what people thought i was doing or buying as long as i kept growing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2005)

if u keep adding exercises you'll end up over training and thats the sorst thing u can do.

as a shy, skinny 15 yr old kid i did find haveing the fact i was buying a bullworker shout across a packed shop embaraseing, dont think that is that uncommon. youve obviously never been embarrased about anything i take it ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2005)

Yea your probably right im just going to stick to incline and flat bench press, do you reckon this will work my chest equaly without such exercisses as flyes?.

I didnt realise you were 15 when you were in argos then that case i would of probably felt embaressed aswell.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2005)

i dont really think flyes are that effective as the resistence is reduced to nothing as the weight aproaches the top of the movement. cable cross overs are a far more effective way of performing the same movement as they keep the chest working the whole time and have a greater range of motion


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2005)

Yep got to agree with Garry there. Used to love flyes but went off them a couple of months ago as I didn't feel they were doing anything for me any more and much prefer cable crossovers now.


----------

